# 93458 denied



## coders_rock! (Jul 12, 2011)

can you bill CPT 93458 with 92980?


----------



## stone6401 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes you can but starting April 2011 you now need a -59 modifier due to CCI edits.


----------



## Robbin109 (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you need a 59 on the cath or stent?


----------



## stone6401 (Jul 14, 2011)

On the cath.


----------



## Robbin109 (Jul 21, 2011)

If one doc does the cath, then another doc comes in and does the stent, do you still need a 59 on the cath. They are under the same tax id.


----------



## amym (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you still need a -59 mod on the cath.


----------



## coders_rock! (Jul 27, 2011)

Do you have a resource where i can read up on this because i feel uncomfortable with just appending modifier 59 without having something to back it up.


----------

